# TRT &amp; the Non-Athletic



## dk8594 (May 2, 2018)

This may be a stretch given that everyone on here works out, but does anyone know anyone who doesn't workout and who has started TRT?

The reason I ask is that I have a friend who doesn't work out and started TRT.  I asked him how he felt and his response was an unenthusiastic, " I have more energy in the morning"

It just struck me as a stark contrast to most of us on here who felt god-like characteristics and over used exclamation points  when we first started.

He's using a gel, which may have something to do with it, but  has anyone heard of the benefits of TRT being less profound in untrained individuals?


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2018)

I know someone and he doesn’t train at all ...he’s fine and having lots of sex:32 (20):


----------



## snake (May 3, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> This may be a stretch given that everyone on here works out, but does anyone know anyone who doesn't workout and who has started TRT?






DF? 

Ten car.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 3, 2018)

Believe it or not, when I told my Vet what my dosage was for Sustanon when I first started TRT (250 mg per week administered in office), he told me he had been on 1 cc of Cyp weekly for over 1.5 years.  He doesn't work out, and doesn't look like he is taking TRT.  He's kind of stocky with a lot of body fat.


----------



## bvs (May 3, 2018)

I have a friend who lost a nut to cancer and is on the trt cream as a result, he says it makes him feel more normal but not superhuman by any means


----------



## stonetag (May 3, 2018)

A guy at work started TRT a few months ago who doesn't train, he came up to me and started asking me questions about "feeling" different if he started working out. I'm still wondering why he came to me...lol


----------



## Chillinlow (May 4, 2018)

Two guys at work are on trt one is heavy the other is built pretty good but neither workout? 
The heavy guy said he didn’t notice to much change except made his dick work again

the other guy said it upped his sex drive a ton and I could tell a huge difference in his personality


----------

